# Tool Talk > Wheels >  Trailer with built-in boat as roof

## Jon

I'm not certain why the trailer-plus-boat-in-one concept never really took off. There isn't even a small Western European country where these are commonplace. They were manufactured a couple of times by American companies in the '50s and '60s, and a small new company in Oregon produces them today.



The general configuration is sleeping space for two, plus a small galley in the rear. Depending on the manufacturer, either the trailer has an independent roof, or the boat _is_ the roof, and when it's removed, a canvas top is used in its place.

The first of its breed was the Kom-Pak Sportsman, manufactured in the 1950s. These are rare, with only a handful of originals thought to be still existing today. When the boat is removed from the top of the trailer, a canvas top is rolled into place as the roof. Hotrodders like these, especially when the trailer is painted to match the tow vehicle. Some examples of Kom-Paks:












Some original Kom-Pak sales literature:



Then came the Trailorboat, manufactured from 1961-1963, by Trailorboat Engineering of San Rafael, California. Around 200-400 built, with maybe 1/2 or 1/4 of that number remaining, although some reproductions exist. A nice example:



And the beautiful logo, complete with period-correct script font, vintage (?) spelling of trailer with an "o", and a star dotting the "i":




Nice Trailorboat restoration video:




Yes, there is a modern version, from the American Dream Trailer Company. It's retro-styled ('50s-style windows plus stunningly ugly mid-century modern upholstery), but includes tech creature comforts like a power inverter and a bluetooth stereo.

----------

carloski (Oct 15, 2021),

dubbby (Apr 25, 2020),

KustomsbyKent (Mar 27, 2017),

Seedtick (Mar 28, 2017),

Sleykin (Feb 21, 2021),

Toolmaker51 (Mar 22, 2017)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Well, using the boat or not, in comparison with camping trailers and facing covered motorhomes, bet leaks would be postponed a long time.

----------

richardcrane (Mar 23, 2017)

----------


## Toolmaker51

When will they go to work re-styling 3 wheeled motorcycles? 
Having an image to preserve, I'd like one but the Batmobile thing is pure turn-off.

----------

carloski (Oct 15, 2021)

----------


## dagrizz

> Well, using the boat or not, in comparison with camping trailers and facing covered motorhomes, bet leaks would be postponed a long time.



Pardon, is that a bit of dry humor?

(sorry, couldn't help myself)

----------

Toolmaker51 (Sep 27, 2022)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> Pardon, is that a bit of dry humor?
> 
> (sorry, couldn't help myself)



Yes. 
Many an outing has gone south with everyone awakening in wet underwear.

----------

